# Finals Game #2: Lakers vs Pistons



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>




























Western Champions: Los Angeles Lakers
(0-1)

vs.









Eastern Champions: Detroit Pistons
(1-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Lakers Playoff Stats

*Pistons Bench:*
Corliss Williamson
Lindsey Hunter 
Darvin Ham
Mehmet Okur
Mike James
Elden Campbell
Darko Milicic 

Pistons Playoff Stats

NBA Finals Thread
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Better Be Better Than Last Nights Great Preformance 
:nonono:
Lakers by 3


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I won't do any kind of prediction this time. :|


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

So we got ourselves a series, heh?

Lakers win by 10.

Shaq: 40-20


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No prediction from me, either. I just hope we win.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that it all depends on how the Lakers come out in the first quarter. They can't fall behind Detroit, they need to run them and it wouldn't hurt if the Lakers could knock down some shots.

Someone needs to step up for Los Angeles, Horry did it, Fox did it, Fisher did it, can Rush? Time will tell.

I think that the Lakers win a close one, Lakers by 3.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Join my sig if you think the Lakers will win game 2. So far, only two people.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm with ya Pinball.. Lakers got this game. They can't sleep walk through this one..


----------



## AtomGreen (Jun 7, 2004)

If the Lakers don't come out early, set the tempo and show Detroit that game #1 was somewhat of a fluke....it'll give Detroit a sizeable jolt of confidence that they can indeed leave LA up 2-0.

Unfortunately, I just don't think that LA matches up very well with this Detroit squad. You have to play rough, gritty and basically just have to want it more in order to beat the Pistons and you can color me surprised if the Lake Show comes out in game #2 and outhustles Detroit.

The Pistons as a team want it more than the Lakers and are willing to do what it takes to win...Pistons by 4.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go again, I'm back to not knowing what team is going to show up. Im hoping for a win.

Well, Kobe said it was Shaq's fault they lost because of the thong Shaq wore in the locker room before the game. He said that traumatized the team...lol


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Join my sig if you think the Lakers will win game 2. So far, only two people.


Count me in if it's not too late.

My prediction: Lakers got this one in the bag.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Count me in if it's not too late.
> ...


Never too late for the man with the funky avatar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Purple Hippo Never Fails To Make Me Laugh


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Put me down, Pinball. I'm not making any point spread predictions like I did last time (like an idiot) but I know the Lakes are gonna win this one.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Put me down as well, Pinball. 

We have to win this one.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Put me in, Pinball.

Lakers will win.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Put me down, Pinball. I'm not making any point spread predictions like I did last time (like an idiot) but I know the Lakes are gonna win this one.


Talking about point spread, just heard in the radio that the Lakers are +8 point favorites for tonights game


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> 
> 
> Talking about point spread, just heard in the radio that the Lakers are +8 point favorites for tonights game


Thats the same it was in game 1. Im not suprised i guess vegas was as suprised as us. They also think it was more of us not tryin..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*We Believe*

Count me in, Pinball :yes: 

Lakers by 11 even the series.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

It just hit me....

Did anyone see the "big jugs" sitting behind Phil?

All i saw was "JUGS", no head, no face  JUST JUGS

Gotta love ABC...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

this wasn't the first time she sat behind the bench...










No wonder they lost. They couldn't concentrate during the time outs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The thong went wrong, Lakers reveal  

"Shaq Paraded Around In His Underwear Prior to Game 1 Loss"


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Match Face with Jugs :laugh: 

Definately a MILF


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im way too damn nervous about this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im Felling Good About This One
The Black Eyed Peas Are Really Annoying


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Return Of The Budwiser Donkey
Was Miller Really Bought Buy South African Brewiers?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Luke to Rush. What a beauty.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke And Krush
:worship:

Dr. Rivers is An Idiot


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Like Father Like Son
Luke For Thrrrrrrrrrrrrrraeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Way to go Luke!!

Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
D. George 8 0-4 0-2 0-0 0 2 1 0 1 0 0 0 
K. Malone 19 2-7 0-0 2-2 2 6 0 0 0 0 1 6 
S. O'Neal 23 4-9 0-0 4-7 1 4 2 2 0 1 1 12 
K. Bryant 21 5-8 0-0 3-3 0 2 1 4 2 0 1 13 
G. Payton 17 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 1 2 1 1 0 2 2 
* L. Walton 13 3-3 1-1 0-0 0 3 5 0 0 0 2 7* 
D. Fisher 7 0-2 0-2 1-2 0 1 1 0 2 0 1 1 
K. Rush 6 1-3 1-2 0-0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 3 
S. Medvedenko 6 0-1 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 0 0 0 1 0 

Totals 120 16-39 2-8 10-14 4 22 13 8 6 1 9 44


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke is the ****


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

What a shot by Kobe!!!!!!

It sure is a good thing he has Shaq!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to respond. I shat myself and it took all that time to clean it up. 

KOBE! WALTON!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Luke did a great job today, what'd he have like 8 assists? Maybe he'll get more PT, he seems to find Shaq for easy buckets quite a bit.

Kobe was Kobe, Shaq was a bit dissapointing(i don't mean offensively), 1 block and 7 rebounds? He's gotta do better with that. Now, it's time to go and take care of bussiness in DET.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Luke Walton*

I was a real harsh critic of Luke Walton in college...

i always thought he was overated and wasn't going to be any good....

well let me say now...

*The taste of crow is delightful*


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Kobe was Kobe, Shaq was a bit dissapointing(i don't mean offensively), 1 block and 7 rebounds? He's gotta do better with that. Now, it's time to go and take care of bussiness in DET.


That right there is a big problem. Shaq and Malone have to do a better job of keeping Detroit, particularly Ben Wallace, off of the boards. He grabbed several offensive rebounds tonight to keep Detroit possessions alive. Same with Prince. They need to own the boards.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is why hands down Kobe is the league's most spectacular player, forget Tmac or whomever Kobe is cash, Cash money. 

When I saw that Rip had switched on him I said to my wife buckets Because I knew he'd get a shot over Rip. 

Kobe was just incredible , INCREDIBLE. 

Luke Walton was equally incredible. He was doing the stuff GP is supposed to be doing. His KNACK for the game is incredible. The feel he has is just exactly like his Dad's. He's not scared ,he's aggressive, he looks to make plays instead of just being on the floor like George. 

Walton makes you pay if you're not paying attention. He spins draws the defense create's what Bill Walton says the championship style the penetration and dish. 

A great game, Pistons blew their chance to win this series tonight. They had their foot on the Lakers neck and the Lakers escaped. 

Walton can guard Prince which is the biggest factor. He's not a defensive liability. He's big enough and goocl enough laterally.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This is why hands down Kobe is the league's most spectacular player, forget Tmac or whomever Kobe is cash, Cash money.
> 
> When I saw that Rip had switched on him I said to my wife buckets Because I knew he'd get a shot over Rip.
> ...


That's why I have always liked you Jazzy1. It is not the numbers. The guy is simply the best player in the league. If he attacked the rack more often he would be even better.

He is special to watch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> That right there is a big problem. Shaq and Malone have to do a better job of keeping Detroit, particularly Ben Wallace, off of the boards. He grabbed several offensive rebounds tonight to keep Detroit possessions alive. Same with Prince. They need to own the boards.


Yeah Malone is toast I don't see how he can continue to play in this series. He's hurt and all he can do is block out he can't jump for the boards. 

Slava has to give us something. Shaq I thought was tired most of the night. He's in the pick and roll constantly and he can't recover back to the paint as fast. With Kobe being tired he can't help much on the boards. 

We need to play Cook early to get him in the flow. He can block out and get rebounds. Tonight he was thrown in late didn't get in a rhythm. 

GP has to get over his attitude and give us something. We're getting stretched to thin. Kobe and Shaq are having to do everything on both ends. Fisher was better tonight defensively, which helped but we need constant help. 

Thank goodness for Walton. 

Lakers have issues but mentally this game is a big blow to Detroit. The Lakers can win in Detroit if they get alittle something from GP. 

I expect the Lakers to get 2 of 3 in Detroit starting with Thursdays game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Whatta GAME!!!

Whatta shot by KOBE!!!

This series is gonna come down to who wants it more. 

BEST OF 5 SERIES!!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Luke Walton just rendered Rick Fox completely useless now with this performance.

And as for Kobe, he may have just elevated himself to legendary status........:worship:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Props to everyone in my sig. You guys are geniuses.  My next sig will be even more bold. I hope more people join this time around.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice game by Luke and Kobe.. BTW Cook looked freakin nervous as hell out there, which I expected in his short 30 seconds.. :laugh: No biggie!!

I'll make the Game Thread later today as I'm goin to bed soon!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> You guys are geniuses.


Indeed.  

That shot from Kobe was absolutely incredible. He wasn't shooting that well from downtown (didn't hit any at all yeah?), and to be able to nail that 3 pointer down in the end when it matters the most... Amazing.

So far we had Fisher, Rush and Walton stepping up. Maybe it'd be Brian Cook next? We need more people to step up, apart from just Kobe and Shaq game after game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Props to everyone in my sig. You guys are geniuses.  My next sig will be even more bold. I hope more people join this time around.


haha props to you as well, Pinball. 

Luukkkkkkeeeeeee :headbang:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It's getting to the point where I'm not even surprised when Kobe makes those shots. Did everyone see Phil on the replay. You could see him saying "Its good" long before it went in. Thats how great Kobe is.

Shaq played well. He took some bad shots and didn't grab many rebounds, but I'll take 25+ points any day.

I admit that I have always been critical of Walton. He played a great game tonight, but I still don't think he can do that on a consistent basis. Great game though.

I think Payton is pretty upset right now. He is getting no playing time. I think he had foul trouble, but he was a total non factor.

Fisher made some huge three's but he forced way too many lay-ups. He thinks he is Payton or something trying to push the ball. He needs to stick to shooting 3's and taking charges.

Going with the small lineup helped our offense, but we gave up way too many offensive rebounds. I wonder if Phil will continue using that lineup.

Slava needs to give us something. I think we need to let him post up instead of just shooting long jumpers. If he can get a couple easy buckets he plays a lot better.

Great win.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------

